# Recklinghausen



## jamesohanlon (Aug 23, 2011)

Any Americans living in Recklinghausen? I'm planning to move there. Would like to make some connections.
james


----------



## Hessi (Mar 17, 2009)

a candian and a few americans in Dortmund...


----------



## jamesohanlon (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

